# Birthing signs?



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a 4 year old nubian that is bred and on day 155. Some days she 
Looks huge an others I wonder how she could have babies in there.
She has had a white discharge for 3 weeks now and is slightly swollen
But no other signs, she hasn't even made a bag... Should I be worried ? Could there be something wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feel on the right side or under before her udder area and see if you can feel babies kicking. Sometimes you can and sometimes you can't.

How are you feeding her? And how much?

Does the discharge have a bad odor? Is she eating acting OK? 

The discharge may be her plug, which can happen for a long period of time prior to kidding. 

If you can get colostrum ready in case, that would be wise, by other means. 

Some Does may fill in their udder at the last minute.

Oxytocin after she is finished kidding, helps for milk letdown, to have on hand. RX med

How is her tailhead area? Is it sinking in around the tailhead and can you practically get your fingers around it?

Any pics?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree, pics would be helpful. Does she have a saggy (empty) udder, or just no udder at all? Are you certain of her due date?


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

I will try and post some pics.. There is no 
Odor and she acts her normal self.. This is
Out first time breeding. Her bag is long and sagging 
. Is this good or bad. And we removed her from the buck on 
March 12 and was told she was covered that day


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

Trying to upload pics..


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

Pic


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry the pics r sideways .-


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She doesn't look preggo to me, being ready to drop. Her barrel isn't big. If you are seeing her bigger at the end of the day, it is healthy and full rumen. 

She isn't sunken in around the tailhead and her udder isn't filling.

As to the discharge, I would say, it is going out of heat signs, but, you say, she has been doing this for 3 weeks, not sure what that can be. Unles her hormones are out of whack.


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

There has been a big change in her tail head..


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

In this pic you can see how she is sunken in 
On both side of tail


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

And I forgot to mention that when she lays Down 
Her backside bulges out and open.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you push down and practically wrap your fingers around her tail?


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

Laying down


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes I can.


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

What do you think...


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

How long was she in with the buck, because with not much udder fill im guessing she was eaither bred on another date or shes not prego.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It doesn't really look like she has any kids in there. False pregnancy perhaps, off balance hormones perhaps.


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

We took her feb 1st and picked her up march 12


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

The man said she was covered..  could her hormones be that messed up


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Theres a possibility that she was covered but she didnt take. To be sure i would get an ultrasound done but it really doesnt look like she took. Unless there is a single and she bags up closer to kidding time but otherwise theres a slim chance.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Unless there was a pregnancy test, it only means that the buck did his job, and you doe may not have taken. Her tail head definitely looks strange to me, but she is so lithe. I say watch her as if she is pregnant until day 160 and then determine that she is not.


----------



## PJ-Jfarms (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

No problem! Sorry it isn't going as planned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

You can get a preg test done too, so you will know for sure.


----------

